

Ask HN: I quit my minimum wage job to be a freelance designer/developer. Advice? - kcovia

I saved up enough money to last me a 3-4 months, quit my crappy minimum wage food service job, and am ready to kick ass and be a successful web designer&#x2F;developer.<p>I have an undergraduate degree in philosophy, with a minor in studio art. My portfolio is at http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.kcovia.com. I&#x27;m pretty good with HTML, CSS, and customizing WordPress sites, decent at JavaScript. Most of the sites on my portfolio are customized themes, but I did build MinimalGifts.com and ClubHillman.com from the ground up. Both are fully responsive.<p>Any advice? I&#x27;m trying to tap into friends&#x27; networks and get work that way, as well as go to local web meetups. I also just created an account on Elance but I can&#x27;t really compete with $2&#x2F;hour people in foreign countries.<p>--------<p>Also: I&#x27;ve been posting on HN for about 3 years now under the username &#x27;keiferski&#x27;:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;user?id=keiferski<p>But I&#x27;m changing my first&#x2F;last name soon for personal professional reasons, and so I&#x27;m trying to use this account now.
======
kcovia
Here are some links:

[http://kcovia.com/](http://kcovia.com/)

[http://pitchremix.com/](http://pitchremix.com/)

[http://dormtown.com/](http://dormtown.com/)

[http://minimalgifts.com/](http://minimalgifts.com/)

